
PJON – Padded Jittering Operative Network - oedmarap
https://www.pjon.org/
======
thanksforfish
Hmm, I don't get it.

Looks like a way to build your own networks with whatever physical layer you
want with a goal of avoiding 3rd parties that may monitor traffic.

But what problem is it actually solving? If you can make your own devices and
setup your own physical network, this doesn't seem like it adds value over
existing approaches, like using encrypted network tunnels.

The video shows someone in a far future, automated house who watches a rocket
put a satellite into space. Huh?

The homepage could probably use some work.

~~~
fastball
I think the idea is that it is a successor to other networking protocols,
without "baggage" and various (in the author's opinion) other missteps that
make our existing networking stack a bit bloated / inefficient.

~~~
halbritt
CANBUS is an example of that.

------
battery_cowboy
Again, I wish that every project would have a single "explain like I'm 5"
sentence description to say what it does. For this project, I might say, "An
improved networking protocol for bus based devices, similar to i2c or spi, but
with wide support for several physical mediums." Would I be correct?

------
robbles
For people wondering what this is useful for: I've been using this as a
protocol for a project connecting a Raspberry Pi to a microcontroller project.
Currently I'm prototyping using the serial transport, but at some point I will
likely switch to using I2C to accommodate a more minimal interface between the
two and allow for more devices to be connected to the RPi. This makes it so
that I can swap out out with minimal changes to the code on both sides and
keep a standard protocol in place. Also the libraries are pretty easily to
use, so it's a little nicer to work with than rolling my own serial framing
protocol.

